# installing radian 65 in honda crv



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

I read that it is difficult to install the radian rear-facing with a seatbelt in the honda crv. I've never had much luck with the latch system, and since I read that it isn't any safer than a seatbelt install, have quit using it. Also my CRV doesn't have a latch install for the middle backseat (I HOPE they have fixed this in newer models). I'm thinking about buying a radian 65 to do 3 across. My Graco snugride will fit back there with my son's regular carseat and a booster, but only _without_ the base. Which is a pain, because it's so nice to be able to lift the baby out in the carseat when the baby falls asleep.

IF I use the radian, I'm trying to decide what the safest config would be - the 65 doesn't seem to have a lot of SIP, so I was thinking about putting it in the middle - but not sure?


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I personally have found the Radian much easier to install with the LATCH anchors than the belt. I have nothing else productive to add other than Good Luck!


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

speaking of cr-v. i am having a delima with carseats in mine. i have the radian 65 rear facing and it leaves no room in the front passenger seat. when i have a new baby, i have no idea how i can have 2 rear-facing car seats because there will be no room in either of the front seats cause they would have to be all the way forward. anyhow, i had no difficulty installing the radian with a seatbelt but the problem is that the front seats have to be all the way forward to make it fit. anyone else have 2 radians rear facing in a cr-v...any suggestions?


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

would really like to hear from someone (anyone??) who has sucessfully installed radian RF in middle seat of CRV with seatbelt. Mine is '06 model. thanks.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a friend who has two radians (one a 65, one an 80, I believe) and a booster in a crv. She has the newborn rearfacing behind the passenger seat, the toddler forward facing in the middle and the kindergartener in a booster behind the driver. Not exactly what you asked, but hope it helps


----------



## Shanny79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Uhg. So I just joined this site so I could post my recent (today!) experience with 2 Radian 65 carseats in my 2000 CRV. After several tries, I ended up putting my 11 month old, rear facing behind the passenger seat. I tethered the strap down with the D-ring thingy right under the passenger seat bracket that makes the seat track.

I then have my 3 year old front facing behind the drivers seat. My husband is 6 foot and I'm only 5'3" so if I'm in the passenger seat, I'm still comfy with out my knees on the dashboard. I won't be able to say the same for him though.

Also, I don't know if this is safe or not but a firefighter told me it was ok, that I could roll up a towel and stick it under the rear facing seat to help angle it up more.

Regardless, I'm going to make an appointment at our local fire station to make sure we have both seats installed correctly. It can't hurt right? I hope this helps for anyone with the same problems (limited 2nd row space) like I did.

Good luck!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shanny79*
> 
> Also, I don't know if this is safe or not but a firefighter told me it was ok, that I could roll up a towel and stick it under the rear facing seat to help angle it up more.
> 
> ...


Do you mean he said to stick the towel under where the baby's feet go to get a more reclined angle? Usually one doesn't need to do this with a Radian, since they naturally tend to install quite reclined. Or, do you mean he said to put the towel under the seat on the side where the baby's bottom goes to get a more upright angle? That is ABSOLUTELY NOT OK to do.

Before you make your appointment at the fire station, check to make sure you'd actually be seeing a CPST. Not all firefighters are well-trained on car seat safety. This page will help you search for a CPST in your area.

I have just one Radian in my 08 CRV, but I've installed it RF in all 3 seating positions. I do have center LATCH, I believe it was added in 07. I found that it's easiest to install behind the driver, slightly braced against the seat. It cannot be braced behind my passenger seat because of the advanced airbags. The center worked fairly well, though the LATCH in my car is offset in the center, so the seat didn't fit between the 2 front seats like it would with the seatbelt. The seatbelt installs are tricky, and I found that they require twisting the belt stalk at least one full rotation. I prefer LATCH.

Try searching for "CRV" on this thread: http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=18235


----------

